# How to practice this?



## Eriek (Jul 19, 2018)

Hi I can play the chords and scale parts of this separately OK, but I need help connecting them. How to practice that?



> e|2---------------3-5-7--------------------10-12-10--------------------7-5-3----------------2-|
> B|0-------------3-----5----------------7-8----10----8-7----------------5-----3--------------0-|
> G|2-----------4-------7-----------9-11--------12--------11-9-----------7-------4------------2-|
> D|2-------4-5---------7---------9-------------12-------------9---------7---------5-4--------2-|
> ...


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

It’s not upside-down, is it?

How are you fingering that chord?


----------



## Eriek (Jul 19, 2018)

Hi I'm using my thumb for the bottom 4 strings of it. No it's not upside down. It's a 7sus4 chord.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Eriek said:


> Hi I'm using my thumb for the bottom *4* strings of it.


Seriously!! That is impressive!


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

I hope it looks better on a pc. LOL


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Where did you get this excercise from?

Is it supposed to be in a different tuning?


----------



## Eriek (Jul 19, 2018)

greco said:


> Seriously!! That is impressive!


Thanks 

Yeah when I checked this thread on my phone I noticed it got all garbled.

And it's in standard tuning.









OK I'm trying to add a picture of it but it was won't let me.

Picture of tabs here:


http://imgur.com/lw0CcKa


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

If that is what you are to play, here is a more comfortable way to fret that chord [which has a minor 3rd in it], but which also isn’t very good technique because your fingers have to be larger than the spaces between the strings.

-----4-
-1-----
-----3-
-----3-
-----2-
-----2-

So you’re putting your 2nd finger down in the middle of two strings to cover both strings, and you’re also putting your 3rd finger down in the middle of two other strings to cover both of those strings. Doing that, you finger tends to push the strings apart.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

You want to think of that top or bottom note of the chord as part of the riff, and fingering the chord is the way you’re going to play that note.

Try playing the note before the chord using the same fingering and hand position you would with the riff, then play the chord. Get that movement down. 

It all looks like a bunch of notes until you organize it. You have a couple of decisions to make about where to cross over or stretch, but it is all rather normal, except the funny chord.

I don’t like to stretch very often, it’s not often necessary and it just hurts. Practising it seems like a bad idea.

It’s easier to figure out what to do if you start from the upper part of the pattern.

The top part on the way down is pretty easy, slide from the chord to the 10th fret, there’s a weird little stretch double note, cross over using the pinky on the 10th fret of the A string and jump to the chord.

That double note is really crappy. You’re in a pretty normal D Major scale if you ignored that. So, in a pattern, up for that one note and get back into pattern as easy as you can. So probably stretch instead.

On the bottom part, slide from the chord to the 5th fret and you’re in a pretty normal D Major scale. Use your 2nd finger to fret the 3rd fret of the low E string and drop one fret to the chord.

Reverse that on the way up.


----------



## Eriek (Jul 19, 2018)

Thanks for the comments everyone, I posted this on some other pages too and you won't believe how much vitriol I got for asking a simple question like this. 
Anyway, I happened to make some videos showing how I'm fingering these chords since people were asking:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Eriek said:


> Anyway, I happened to make some videos showing how I'm fingering these chords since people were asking:


Thanks for making the videos.


----------



## Eriek (Jul 19, 2018)

Yeah, I get sound when I watch them. Is sound not working for you?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Eriek said:


> Yeah, I get sound when I watch them. Is sound not working for you?


Sorry..my error. 
Yes, I do get sound with both videos.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

I may have missed it if you have already mentioned it but what song is this?


----------



## Eriek (Jul 19, 2018)

It's just a little exercise I wrote.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Try fretting it as I’ve shown, you’ll be able to get to the next note, get in and out of the chords, easier.

There are other chords you can use there that are easier to fret.

The first part has this pattern starting on the 2nd fret.










And the second part has this pattern starting on 7th fret, plus that one out of position duplicate f# note.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

@Hammerhands ....good post. Every guitar player should have all of those Major scale patterns firmly in their grasp to make a big leap forward. Basics.


----------

